# deler



## Matti

Deu meu, avui no tinc un bon día. Podeu ajudar-me amb aquesta paraula "deler"

"Si el plaer gustatiu que les cireres ens proporcionen és exquisit, ja que la seva polpa sucosa constitueix una autèntica delícia, el deler que aquest fruit suposa per la vista no és menys intens"

No mes trobo 'delete' 

Gràcies


----------



## kiyama

crec que és un sinònim de plaer.
has provat de buscar-ho al diec?


----------



## Matti

Thanks, 'plaer' definately nakes sense. 

Excuse my ignorance but "diec"


----------



## kiyama

el diec és el diccionari de l'institut d'estudis catalans. el pots trobar per internet i a mi m'ha anat força bé.
la ignorància no és cap problema mentre serveixi per seguir aprenent


----------



## Samaruc

No trobeu que "deler" s'acosta més a "desig intens" que a "plaer"?


----------



## megane_wang

Sí, "deler", "falera"... més aviat és desig intens. Si algú es deleix per les cireres no és que gaudeixi de la seva visió, sinó que ja fa suquets gàstrics per menjar-se-les 

Per què no poses senzillament, "plaer" ?

"el plaer que aquest fruit suposa per la vista no és menys intens" 

Siau siau!


----------



## megane_wang

Hargh: ja veig... potser és massa plaer per a una sola frase, oi?

També pots donar-li un toc... "el regal que aquest fruit suposa per a la vista..."


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo ho entenc igual que en Samaruc, deler=desig. 



> el deler que aquest fruit suposa per la vista no és menys intens"



Segons això encara no l'hem tastat i ja el volem, el desitgem perque encara no el tenim. 

Salut i bon profit!

Mei


----------



## Iadam

Hola,

He trobat açò al dicc. de la llengua catalana:

_ m_  *1 *  Passió que hom posa en una acció. _Estimar amb deler una noia. Els gossos clapien flairant els rastres amb deler._ 
 
 *2 *  Anhel, desig vehement. _Ella era tot el meu deler._

a mi aquesta paraula em recorda a "deleite" en castellà


----------



## RIU

Iadam said:


> Hola,
> 
> He trobat açò al dicc. de la llengua catalana:
> 
> _ m_  *1 *  Passió que hom posa en una acció. _Estimar amb deler una noia. Els gossos clapien flairant els rastres amb deler._
> 
> *2 *  Anhel, desig vehement. _Ella era tot el meu deler._
> 
> a mi aquesta paraula em recorda a "deleite" en castellà




No es mes aviat _delirio_?


----------



## Matti

Hola
Vaig posar la paraula "delectation" en anglès. Gràcies per vostre ajuda.


----------



## Samaruc

Iadam said:


> a mi aquesta paraula em recorda a "deleite" en castellà



Jo trobe que el castellà "deleite" estaria més relacionat amb el nostre "delit". No et sembla?



RIU said:


> No es mes aviat _delirio_?



Sí, en realitat "deler" i "deliri" són dos mots relacionats etimològicament.

Au!


----------



## Iadam

Samaruc said:


> Jo trobe que el castellà "deleite" estaria més relacionat amb el nostre "delit". No et sembla?
> !



Deleite segons la Real Acadèmia Espanyola és: "Placer sensual, Placer del ánimo".

El delit és el "delito"...


----------



## Samaruc

Iadam said:


> Deleite segons la Real Acadèmia Espanyola és: "Placer sensual, Placer del ánimo".
> 
> El delit és el "delito"...




Hola Iadam,

Sent contradir-te, però em tem que no és així...

Encara que és una confusió molt comuna per la seua semblança aparent, en realitat el "deleite" castellà és el nostre "delit" i el "delito" castellà és el nostre "delicte". "Delito" i "delit" constitueixen un cas de falsos amics entre el castellà i el valencià-català.

Mira-ho:

*delit*

1. m. Viu plaer de l'ànima o dels sentits. Els delits de fer l'amor. Viure amb delit un esdeveniment.
2. m. Vitalitat. Participava en la inauguració amb molt de delit.​
*delicte*

1. a. m. DRET Acció prohibida per la llei, segons l'ordenament jurídic de cada estat, davall l'amenaça d'una pena. Van cometre un delicte d'assassinat.
b. cos del delicte DRET Objecte material amb el qual o sobre el qual ha sigut comés un delicte.
c. en flagrant delicte DRET En el moment de cometre'l.
2. m. [ p. ext. ] Han comés el delicte de no convidar-me a la festa.​

Salutacions i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## Iadam

tota la raó del món.


----------

